# Outbackers Id



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My brothers father in law has a vinyl cutter. I asked him to see if we can find vinyl to match the 'By Keystone' dark color. My thinking is the capital O in Outback could be 3 in tall. He will get me a cost to cut letters saying Outbackers.com. My thoughts are it could be put over the marker light on the front on the drivers side. You could also put your screen name under the Outbackers decal.

Simple, easy and does not stand out to much. In this location you can see it, maybe read it while driving but definitly easy to see in the campground.

Any interest, any thoughts?

John


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Sounds like a winner to me!!!

My thought (for what that's worth) is that the letters should be individual characters...like the decals on your car or truck. I am not a huge fan of the "bumper sticker" look that is defined by a bordered rectangle that ultimately fades. Is this asking too much? Does anything I wrote make sense? I need a cup of coffee.

Sidewinder


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd go for that and the "handle" thing would be cool too.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That was the plan, did not state it. I also do not like bumper stickers. I want it to look like it matches the rest of the trailer.

John


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

You are the man, John!

Sign me up!

Sidewinder


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds good to me.

Let me know.

Gary


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Count me in. I would love to put our handle on the trailer so if you see me on the road or in the park, you would know who I am. It could also increase traffic on this site. I do draw the line at an outbackers.com tattoo.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A tattoo, that would be dedication.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we're in, let us know.









darrel


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm in also......have you considered a magnetic sign type that allows putting an Outbackers.com "patch" anywhere convenient?


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Great Idea John

You can count me in...Maybe then i will see more Outbacks out there..


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

I_* love the magnetic sign also along with the regular lettering. I have some sports magnets like that and can put them where I choose. Either one will work great in my humble rookie opinion...............*_


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds pretty good John
Lets see a pic when you get one.

Don


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Great idea John. Count me in.
Steve


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> My brothers father in law has a vinyl cutter. I asked him to see if we can find vinyl to match the 'By Keystone' dark color. My thinking is the capital O in Outback could be 3 in tall. He will get me a cost to cut letters saying Outbackers.com. My thoughts are it could be put over the marker light on the front on the drivers side. You could also put your screen name under the Outbackers decal.
> 
> Simple, easy and does not stand out to much. In this location you can see it, maybe read it while driving but definitly easy to see in the campground.
> 
> ...


I don't want to 'jack' your post...But let us know how this goes... I have a vinyl cutter too. I would be willing to do these for a nominal cost. If your brothers father in law doesn't work out. We could do kind of a group buy thing, if I do several at one time, it will really bring the cost down.

My website is www.jadeyproductions.com

I know this is off topic, but since we are on the subject of vinyl... I have been working on some designs for a new graphics scheme on the trailer. I really like the one that is on there, but I was thinking about using some black, and carbon fiber looking vinyl. I thought this would give a sort of 'sport' look. I will let you all know how it turns out if I ever get the chance to do it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

6pack is going to put something together on my idea and post a pic. Give him a little time to put it together.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just jput a little something together and took a photo of it, just a suggestion for the ID.










Gary


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Good suggestion. But the colors will need to be the same. Meaning if we have the cresent, it will be the same color as the rest of the logo.

I will get a draft together.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey 6 Pack,

I am color blind so make it any color that you want....well maybe not pink!!!









I just cut and pasted that together in Power Point just as a idea, feel free to change it anyway you would like. I was thinking that the colors should match the stripes on the trailer someway, but like I said...I wouldn't be able to tell.









Gary


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is what I have come up with.
The first picture shows the vinyl being the color of the "by Lite Way" stickers under the Outback logo.

The second picture is of the maroon color shown on the pinstripe.

These are custom stickers, so I can't just print 100 of them off and wait for people to order. I need to know who would be interested in buying one before I start to cut them. I will use the highest grade vinyl available (which means no cracking or fading for 8+ years... They will probably outlive the "Outback" graphics!)

If there is interest in these, and anyone has an idea of how to organize a group buy on this, that would be great! I would be willing to do these for about $10 each. But like I said before, I would really like to do them in batches. It is really not ideal to setup the machine for 1 sticker. Any input on how to streamline this would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks good. 'I think' the ID name should be same size as Outbackers. The 03 by Liteway is a different color than the 04 and 05. so I would match that color..

I also want to see it higher like above or near the drivers side front marker light, so you can see it driving.

John


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Good to know John... The only local person I know with an Outback is my cousin, and his is the an 04 5th wheel Sydney eddition. I don't know if the colors are the same. If not, I may need to have someone help me match it up with somthing universal (for example, if you tell me it is the same color of red as the red that appears on a pepsi can, I can match it over here...) Otherwise, I will need to track one down at a dealership... I don't know of any Outback dealers nearby.

As far as the layout changes, good input. I will put that together. But ultimately we will need to decide on one that is consitent. It would really get confusing if we had 2 or 3 layouts, and I was having to juggle all these colors, and screen names! I want to keep this as simple as possible.

I will put that layout together, and anymore input on the matter is welcomed.

Thanks,
JD


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is the revisons that John asked for... The scale may be off slightly. The stickers will be a maximum of 12 inches wide.

(by the way...I know my trailer needs a bath... We just got back from a trip and are going on another one next weekend... So no comments on the shiney bug splatter!)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think it looks great. If we can match the colors to one of the stripes (I don't care which), I am in for at least one. I was thinking of two, I have to see if there is some place on the back to put one.

I think the price sounds good. If I can help with the colors let me know. I have a local Outback dealer that I maybe able to get a "sample" of the vinyl.

Thanks for the help JD, it looks great on the trailer, but does John know you are using his screen name????









Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LOVE it. Perfect.

John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, that is pretty cool. If I get one, I would probably put it on the back of the trailer.

Randy


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Placement should be pretty flexible. At about 12" x 4" (rough numbers) it should be able to be placed just about anywhere. If we can decide on 2 color options, that should keep things fairly simple. I personally like the dark color of the "by Lite Way" sticker. But if you want a maroon or tan, I guess that is somthing worth discussion. Majority rules. But whatever we decide on will have to stay. I can really see this turning into a headache to keep straight on a batch order type system! I don't want someone to recieve the wrong color... It is hard enough for a sign guy to get the spelling right on a bunch of made up words. (like 'tdvffjohn' for example)

Let me know what you guys think.

Maybe we could talk the site administrator into doing a poll for the color options. and then pick the highest 2 colors?


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Looks Great. Sherry and I are in. Price is right, very professional. 
When ready just let us know where to mail the check. Really a nice Job!!!. Well Done.

Brings up question I have been meaning to ask. 
Sherry has wanted me to contact the keepers of the site to see if there was a way to change our Outback.com handle to Scooter. If it's even possible I would like to do this before we placed an order.

How would we go about doing this and not lose track of our previous scootrd history with the site?

Regards, 
Dave


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Might want to talk to Vern first, last I remember he was working on a trademark and copyright for his logo and website, whick I think means you would need his permission before you can print anything legally.

Kevin


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

We're already looking into that. Someone is contacting him about it. I won't move forward until I get the 'OK' from the big cheeze!


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

We would be interested in one as well. Needs to match the 05' colors for us.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

6pack,
I have some of the "by Keystone" decal left over from a repair. PM me with an address and I would be happy to mail a few letters to you for color matching.

Believe it or not, I had the TT about 6 months before noticing on the side it said "Outback by Keyston". I only needed the final "e", but the dealer sent me the whole thing.

By the way, I'm in for 2 decals when you're ready.

Steve


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> My brothers father in law has a vinyl cutter. I asked him to see if we can find vinyl to match the 'By Keystone' dark color. My thinking is the capital O in Outback could be 3 in tall. He will get me a cost to cut letters saying Outbackers.com. My thoughts are it could be put over the marker light on the front on the drivers side. You could also put your screen name under the Outbackers decal.
> 
> Simple, easy and does not stand out to much. In this location you can see it, maybe read it while driving but definitly easy to see in the campground.
> 
> ...


What is going on? Who is making these? Who do we order from? You or Six Pack. Any way I would like one for the front of my 06 Outback. Do you need the color? I would like it to say Outbackers.com The Derrick's...Should I change my name on this site to that? I couldn't think of any thing at the time I regestered.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I would definately be interested in a couple for my 2002 25RSS. Either color would work.


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Right now we are just checking on interest. I can't go ahead with these until we get the 'Ok' from the big man. So stand by everyone...

dmbcfd- so I guess in 04 they changed the tag to say "by Keysone"? Mine says 'by Lite Way'... If you have the 'new color' everyone is talking about, then by all means, send me the sample. I will match it up with my swatch book and get the exact color!

I will PM you my address.

ford56312- it won't matter what message you want to have under the logo, as long as it fits.

Like I said, there will be 2 or so colors to choose from, hopefully they will be ones that everyone can live with.

Thanks,
JD


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'd like one too but I've got different colors than I've seen so far. Here is a view of the stripe colors on our TT.










I'd like the blue for contrast and I'd also order two.

BBB


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Just an additional thought , if you created some generics ones (ones without our names that just said outbackers.com) I Bet my service center would love to have a few to give to new outback owners. When I mentioned this site to Lisa (our saleperson) at Ehlers RV she said what a great concept, and told us she would mention the site to all new outback buyers.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't want to 'jack' your post...

Now why does it have to be Jack??? why not Bob or Ted or even Nancy

ha ha ha


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

You might want to consider removing the "Handle" and replacing it with a term that explains what Outbackers.com really is. Perhaps "Owner Forum".

This way we invite people into the forum by informing them that it exists, rather than sounding like a clique (specifically a group whom outsiders regard as excluding them).


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Jacko said:


> I don't want to 'jack' your post...
> 
> Now why does it have to be Jack??? why not Bob or Ted or even Nancy
> 
> ...


Because obviously he didn't know "Jack"...









Reverie


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If I could get three I would love it. I would put one on the front of the trailer so you could see it in the park, one on the back of the trailer so you could see it as the trailer is towed, and one on the bumper of my truck so you could see it while I am riding around.

I am SO ate up with it...

Reverie


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Count me in as well!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We have Verns permission to do this. Thank You Vern









Sixpack has picked 2 colors to chhoose from and as soon as he see s this I assume he will let everyone know what the choices are. Since as he said he does not want to set up for one decal, we will need to have patience to wait for when he gets enough orders which I do not think will take long.

Wait for 6pack to post how he wants the requests handled................I m first









John


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks great I have a 05 5er wil take two when you are ready.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now I am wondering how the vinyl would stick to the spare tire cover? I might need 2 now.


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

4Chacs are in for 2, but I don't want our ID in all caps like we have it here. That was an accident when I signed us up! I like the idea of the blue for contrast, also.

Tina


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

A poll for color choices is being held here:
Outbackers ID color choice Poll

Additional information is on the poll post also.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Awsome deal guys. My suggestion would be that where ever these things are applied to the trailer, that we all do the same thing. Uniformity ya know?!

I would want 2 stickers. One on the back-left so folks passing me on the highway could easlily see. And another on the front so when camped people walking by could also see.

I'm in


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Awsome deal guys. My suggestion would be that where ever these things are applied to the trailer, that we all do the same thing. Uniformity ya know?!
> 
> I would want 2 stickers. One on the back-left so folks passing me on the highway could easlily see. And another on the front so when camped people walking by could also see.
> 
> ...


We also would be interested in 2 of them, this is just a "great idea".
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree with Jim for uniformity. I would like to see the one on the front above or below the drivers side marker light so you can see it passing in opposite directions and easily seen in campground. On the back, any suggestions?

John


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I agree with Jim for uniformity. I would like to see the one on the front above or below the drivers side marker light so you can see it passing in opposite directions and easily seen in campground. On the back, any suggestions?
> 
> John
> [snapback]47312[/snapback]​


I like on the back under the passenger-side tail light... You have the licence plate on the driver-side, so it would balance it out. Plus anyone riding behind would see it.

Also, after we decide colors (or color by the looks of the poll!) we can have other options, like magnetics, or smaller outbackers.com stickers without the 'tag' under it.

We will figure out some options in the next few days.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have to agree with Jim
Those would be the best location.
I would pick a color that would stand out alittle more so it doesn't blend into the camper.

Don


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

I love the idea. I will be placing my order for 2 when the time comes. I haven't been here very long and it is already one of my most visited sites! What is involved in opening a paypal account to take the money? If it is not too complicated, that would take a lot of hassle out of mailing and cashing checks. I have used it for payment quite a few times and it was really simple, but I have never been the payee, so I'm not sure how it would work on that end, but it might be worth looking into.

Brent


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Personally I would prefer placing any decals above the "tan line" and find below the tail light too low. Also, the blue decal on a white background looks great







If we decide to ask folks to standardize I'll go along with the group though


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

btk said:


> I love the idea. I will be placing my order for 2 when the time comes. I haven't been here very long and it is already one of my most visited sites! What is involved in opening a paypal account to take the money? If it is not too complicated, that would take a lot of hassle out of mailing and cashing checks. I have used it for payment quite a few times and it was really simple, but I have never been the payee, so I'm not sure how it would work on that end, but it might be worth looking into.
> 
> Brent
> [snapback]47319[/snapback]​


I have a paypal account, but I believe they take a small amount out, over the course of all the orders, it might add up quite abit!

Good thought though, we will look into it.

-JD


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I would think the front one would be high on the drivers side around the maker light and the rear on would be high on the back. I was thinking on the rear slide out driverside. If you mount in on the rear under the tail light, you would only be able to see it if your were directly behind the trailer. With it mounted higher up your could see it over most cars and pickups.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like the 2 best places. Higher is definitly better and easier to see.

John

Is everyone voting on the color under outback modifications ?, please do.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

On the front what about right under the Outback Logo








I like the drivers side back for passing Outbackers
I would think the blue would stand out better on the white backround

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On the front, have you noticed how different they all are. I do not think they had an exact location for the front emblem, it all depended on how tall the guy working that day was. On the road , mine would be behind my suburban and not visible.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Same here with the Suburban. And I am looking to build a bike rack to stand up in front of the trailer so the top corner would work for me.

Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Can we get a mix of upper and lower case letters and what are the maximum number of letters??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Brent
[snapback]47319[/snapback]​[/quote]

I have a paypal account, but I believe they take a small amount out, over the course of all the orders, it might add up quite abit!

Good thought though, we will look into it.

-JD
[snapback]47329[/snapback]​[/quote]

If you figure out what the fee is, just pass it alone to us. Easy for us to pay a buck or two more then for you to loose a few hundred.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh yea...put me in for 2.

Man, I love this site. Everyone chips in where they can and makes coming back to this site so nice.


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes,Email me with the address to send the info and money..or post it here,I'm sure everyone needs to know. I'll take 2


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

You can use as many letters, numbers, uppercase, lowercase, spaces, etc. as you want within reason. Your message should stay under 3 words or 2 lines of text.

I will have a 'special form' setup. On the form, there will be a space for 'special instructions'. If you have a particularly long name, or one like 'CamperAndy' with no spaces, just let me know if you want it on two lines:

'Camper
Andy'

Or if you want it small on one line, so it doesn't go past the 13" allowed.

I want to be really flexible to meet everyones needs, but I also need all your help to be realistic. Please don't ask me to squeeze a paragraph under the logo! I will do what I can to meet everyones needs.

Thanks,
JD


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

I will need four, two for myself and two for another Outbacker friend. Please send ordering information once you startup.

Dwest369


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> You might want to consider removing the "Handle" and replacing it with a term that explains what Outbackers.com really is. Perhaps "Owner Forum".
> 
> This way we invite people into the forum by informing them that it exists, rather than sounding like a clique (specifically a group whom outsiders regard as excluding them).
> [snapback]46955[/snapback]​


Same thought here...I would not like 'MaeJae' on mine.
(That way maybe someone considering a new camper could check out the site 
and after visiting the site make an informed choice and purchase an Outback! )









sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> LarryTheOutback said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to consider removing the "Handle" and replacing it with a term that explains what Outbackers.com really is.Â Perhaps "Owner Forum".
> ...


I guess you could order it that way....with "Owners Forum" in place of your handle......

Steve


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I guess you could order it that way....with "Owners Forum" in place of your handle......
> Steve
> [snapback]47449[/snapback]​


Will that fit, given the current design?


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

It might be nice to increase the price by a couple of bucks and have the additional proceeds go to help support the cost of maintaining and running this site. Just a thought. I'd drop 20.00 - 25.00 for for 2 of them knowing I was not only getting a quality product but supporting our Outback community as well.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Scooter, you are correct but I believe that adds more work and time. I personally think it would be just as easy for everyone to donate straight to the forum as it is very easy. It is my understanding that with other items, less were sold because of the couple dollars extra.

John


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

as for placment I think driverside frount and back would good. Just so you TT guys know the 5er has a ladder on the pasenger side would not be good their.


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

'dmbcfd' sent me a vinyl sample of the Dark Grey from an 04 Outback. So It looks like I will need a sample of the blue to match up. If anyone has a swatch of some sort they could match it up to and let me know, or send me a sample somehow, that would be great. PM me with any helpful hints you may have to match the color.

Thanks,
JD


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Well we are back from our weekend trip up to northern Arizona... It was nice to get out of this 115 degree heat we have been in and dive into a 65 degree environment and we even got alittle rain. Some of the other families were camping in tents... We slept quite comfortably in the rain with the cool air coming through the roof vents of our trusted Outback!

Anyway, according to the poll, the stickers are a big hit. So I am working with someone to help me organize an 'easy' way to order, and keep the confusion down. Hopefully we will have something ready by morning. Also, I am working on some other sticker ideas.... So stay tuned!

Thanks to all, I will keep you posted through this post, if there are any updates, we will put them here until the new post is launched with the ordering instructions.

Thanks for all your patience.

-JD


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome back...65 degree weather sounds great....send some east to Delaware. Let me know if I can be of any help.

Gary


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Alright, the gates are open...
Order your Outbackers.com Stickers here:
Outbackers.com ID Stickers Forum Post


----------

